# Craftsman LT2000 Slow Crank and Won't Start



## Amadago (May 18, 2020)

Hi all -

I have a Craftsman LT2000 with a Briggs and Stratton engine. A few weeks ago I was cutting the lawn, and under the hood started smoking. I started it back up, and it started/ran fine, but noticed when I pressed the hydrostatic clutch, it was creating the issue.

Taking it a part, I saw the drive belt jumped the back pulley (the double tiered transmission pulley), and it the belt was lodged between the pulley and the frame of the tractor. I'm assuming that's what was causing the smoking issue (as the belt couldn't turn. 

Anyway, the belt was way past it's prime, so I replaced it, but when I go to start it now it's a really really slow crank and won't turn over. I've checked all the grounds, and they're fine, and when I remove the belt from the engine pulley, it starts up as normal. 

Any thoughts on what's happening? I'm running low on ideas, and would really appreciate any new thoughts you all have.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like your new belt is dragging a bit. Make sure you haven't got it on the wrong side of a belt guide somewhere along its path. It might be due to stiffness of the new belt, or it might be due to an aftermarket belt from the land of "almost right" (Asian manufacture, primarily China).


----------



## Amadago (May 18, 2020)

@BigT Thank you! You can definitely tell the difference between old/new belts - huge difference. I wonder if it is the aftermarket vs. OEM sizing issue. I'll double check the belt guides for sure, because it'd be much easier if that was the case (versus re-running the belt again). 

Really dumb question, I know the tractor is an LT2000, but the actual model number is almost entirely worn off by the battery. Is there another way to find the model number (so I am 100% sure I have the right belt size)?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See if you can confirm your tractor (check engine & transmission details) by checking out the following site:



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/8/8/888-craftsman-91728910.html


----------



## Amadago (May 18, 2020)

Thank you again, @BigT. I was able to figure out the Model No., and am just going to go get the OEM belt. The one I bought says it's the right dimensions, but it's aftermarket, so maybe it is the issue in the end. I took the new belt off again last night and the tractor fired right up. If it's not the belt, I don't know what else it could be.


----------

